
Ask HN: Is there a physical device that works as a hardware VPN? - aabajian
I&#x27;m wondering if there is some device that works as a hardware VPN such as:<p>Cable modem --&gt; VPN Device --&gt; WiFi Router.<p>The idea would be that all requests through the router would be routed through some remote VPN. This way users wouldn&#x27;t have to configure software VPNs and&#x2F;or their router&#x27;s VPN. Seems like there is a market for a plug-N-play device like this.
======
haspoken
I'm not sure what scale your looking for, or do you plan to purchase or run
your own VPN.

I have seen may guides to using the following devices: Raspberry Pi Ubiquiti
Edge RouterX PFsense SG1000 Tiny Hardware Firewall

Those are just off the top of my head.

We also have some larger commercial units to extend our network across public
networks to put remote sites on our network.

